# Warspeed Y-Pipe



## MannyNoela (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Guys, 

I have to replace my y-pipe -- the flex is broken. There is a group deal going on at WS, and I'm thinking of taking advantage of it. 

What are your impressions about the WS Y-pipe? Is it compatible with our model - 91 GXE ? 

Are there any issues i have to guard against? 

And what about the exhaust noice -- is it noticeably louder...since i like the one the stock produces? 

For 160 shipped, it is quite a good deal ! 

thanks.. Noela


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Just an FYI.. almost all of the people who post on this forum also post on maxima.org....
you're not going to get much more responses over here.


----------



## MannyNoela (Jun 24, 2004)

*yes, Matt you are right !*

Matt,

thanks very much....i thought so, but just tried it as a test to see what else is there....

why then don't you merge the two forums....is it because of the donation requirement on Maxima.org...

I want to donate something to Maxima.org, but don't want to use Paypal...is there any other means? Also, is it possible to tie membership to discounts on popular items required by members (i'm sure if you can arrange something with a performance store, that would be nice ...so for e.g, for a member to take advantage of a popular group deal, they have to become a member by donating lets say 5, 10 or 20 dollars to enable them participate in x, y or z group deals ..there is a similar program at gpspassion.com tied to discounts on popular products...

just a thought...

Noela


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

nissanforums and maxima.org are completely separate entities, run by different groups of people.

currenty, you can't donate at maxima.org simply because the owners/admin are nowhere to be found, and aren't accepting any donations anyway... too many whiners on the board have caused them to lose interest basically, so they're just letting the place run itself.. even when I was a moderator over there, I couldn't get them to answer emails or PMs if I had a problem about something... the email system doesn't work over there as well, so you can't even add new members or change email addresses without getting your account locked by the server settings.
pretty aggravating to say the least.


----------



## MannyNoela (Jun 24, 2004)

*ok, i get it*

hence the emigration into nissanforums, right??

ok, that makes sense....well, this forum looks pretty active..... and people are quite nice...and it seems to be geared a lot towards performance issues....

BTW, I am looking for a max to buy in the next 6months (93 - 98SE, 5spd), so if you catch a wind of any....especially those that are basically stock, let me know.

thanks - Noela


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

where you located?
there are always ones for sale, but when you're looking at a $5000 car, there's not a lot of reason to spend $1500 to ship it across the country


----------

